# L-Tyrosine + Alcohol



## JimiPePPeroni (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a quick question:

I love how much more talkative/sociable I become whenever I use L-Tyrosine, I guess you could say it's my supplement of choice. 

However, I was/been wondering though, would it be ok to combine the Tyrosine with say a few beers? or is this rather unsafe/risky? And when I say that I mean by possibly causing a dopamine overload.


----------



## rollingstoned (Feb 13, 2010)

*alcohol + L-tyrosine*

No. I've used l tyrosine with alcohol many a times without negative effects. However, as you probably know, everyones' chemistry is different and hence it may have negative effects for you. I've also combined l tyrosine with alcohol and many other drugs at the same time with no noticeable side effects. 
As for dopamine overload, you'd have to do a lot of drugs for that to happen. Your body won't convery the L-tyrosine into dopamine unless it NEEDS it.
BTW drugs like MDMA (Ecstasy) and Methamphetamine release far more dopamine than L-tyrosine + Alcohol and people use those very often without "dopamine overload".


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, I started a thread some time ago with the same title  I usually combine L-Tyrosine with some high grade alcohol because that combo seems to work very well for social anxiety. Just don't take the alcohol at the same time as the L-Tyrosine, I space them out at least one hour.


----------

